#  ,
,       ,  -  -  ,    .   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

-  ...   !  :Wink:    ...  :Smilie:

----------

> -  ...   !    ...


  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------

:Frown:

----------


## 1977

> 


,   ...      !!!  :Wink:     ,      !  ... (   :Wink: )   -  !  :Wink:

----------

> ,   ...      !!!     ,      !  ... (  )   -  !


))        :Big Grin:

----------


## 8802

"  ".

----------


## 1977

> "  ".


    !!!  :Congratulate:

----------

> !!!


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


, !  ? ,  -  !    ...    .
  ,  , .   .
, ,     . ,      .
     ... ,   ? 
,      . ( ..   ) 
,   - .,    ,     ...

 -      .      .    .
      , ,   . 
    ,             - . 
     -   .      .
     ,           , 
,     ,        ...
 !  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

> , !  ? ,  -  !    ...    .
>   ,  , .   .
> , ,     . ,      .
>      ... ,   ? 
> ,      . ( ..   ) 
> ,   - .,    ,     ...
> 
>  -      .      .    .
>       , ,   . 
> ...


  :Hmm:       ,    )        :Biggrin:

----------

> 


    ,   :Wow:              ,     :Redface: 
      ,          ,             :Big Grin:        "  ,      !"  :Biggrin:          ,       .
  ,        (-   , -   -    ),     ,    ""

----------


## YUM

> ,    )


    .    ...  ...      ,   .

----------

> ,               ,    
>       ,          ,                   "  ,      !"          ,       .
>   ,        (-   , -   -    ),     ,    ""


               ))  -             :Big Grin:         !! :yes:

----------

> !!


""   ,      .
*        *
      /.      :Biggrin:

----------

> ""   ,      .
> *        *
>       /.


      ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ""   ,      .
> *        *
>       /.


  :Gentelmen:

----------


## 1977

> ?


     !  :Wink:  , ,   30000 .  :Smilie:

----------

> !  , ,   30000 .


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## YUM

> 


  ,    ...  :Big Grin: 
 ,  15   .

----------


## YUM

> ?


, .       . 
  ,  , .    ,     - .    .
     ...
http://video.mail.ru/mail/yum54/48/89.html

----------

> , .       . 
>   ,  , .    ,     - .    .
>      ...
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/yum54/48/89.html


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ?   ?   "" ?

----------

> ?   ?   "" ?


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


,     ,          /   :Mocking: 





> ?


  .           




> 


   ?

----------


## YUM

> 


?  ,    ? 
   "-" ?  -"" ,  , , ...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?  ,    ? 
>    "-" ?  -"" ,  , , ......


                    ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 !

----------

(       )            :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> 


     .  ,     .

----------

> .  ,     .

----------


## YUM

> 


   -  . ,  , !     . 
   , ...  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minavi

> -  . ,  , !     .


, !   ,    . ,   ,   ,       -    . :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> , !   ,    . ,   ,   ,       -    .


 ? :EEK!:

----------


## minavi

> ?


,      ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,      ?

----------

> 


** ,  ,    !? :Mocking:   .  333

----------


## minavi

> 


   -      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -      .


    ... :Big Grin:     *   *

----------


## YUM

> ...    *   *


    ...
     .,     
 ...          ...()
   ...   ...      - . 
  ! 
 . 
 , ,       ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...   ...     - .
>   !


     ,   -? :Wow: 
     ,        55-60,           :Biggrin:

----------


## minavi

> ...   ...      - . 
>   ! 
>  .


  ,       . ,     -   .  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## YUM

> ...    ,        55-60,


  ?  ""  ?  :EEK!:   - ?  :Wink:

----------


## minavi

> ?


   -  .        . ,     .      ?  :Wink: 
        .  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> -  .        . ,     .      ? 
>         .


( ...)
-   - ?    ,   - .  . " " .    ! 
.. :    ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,    ( "  36")     .  - ...  
     .    ...  -  .      . 
  - .   - ... ...  ....  :Wink: 
  - .  ... 
      ...  - , ,      .
, !!!  :Sad: 
  ! 
  ...    ,    ...
      ...  . 
( )
...   ,   - ... 
 :War:

----------


## minavi

> -   - ?    ,   - .  . " " .    ! 
> .. :    ,   ...


      -       .      .

----------


## gnews

> .


 :yes:

----------

> .


  - !            :Redface:     ,   .    ,       ,      ,    ,

----------


## gnews

:Hmm:  
   ,  ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ?


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ...     .


   !     .   :Biggrin:  
, "" ...  



> ...   ,       ,      ,    ,


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

>

----------


## YUM

> 


 ....   . :Wow: 
 - , * minavi*  :Big Grin:

----------

> - ,  minavi


   ,    




> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,


 ** 4

----------

> 4


  /
/

----------


## minavi

** ,  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> /
> /





> ,


...
   .
4    , ...
        . :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> 4    , ...


4 =4 ?      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 4 =4 ?


׸-?   ,        .
     ? 
 :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> ?


,   ,     (   !) :Wink: 
  -:   .

-     20 :   - (   ) ,...

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,     (   !)
>   -:   .
> 
> -     20 :   - (   ) ,...


(    )
- , ,     .    !!!  :Lol: 
  - .      .   ...  .
   ,  - ,    . .
,      "",  "",  "-".
(  ,   ...) 
-    !!!!

----------


## gnews

> 


  :   ,    :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> ,


  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> ,





> 


  :Biggrin:

----------

*1977*,          ,  -   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> :   ,





> .


   ... .. :Drinks:

----------

> 


 ,     :yes:

----------


## gnews

> ...


 ? 




> ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


     ,     ,

----------


## gnews

> 


**     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> -


  !    !       - ...  -  ,  -  ...  -  ...       ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> 


    ?        :Wink: 



> 


 ()

----------

> ...


 ?




> ?

----------


## YUM

> ?


   () :Biggrin: , , ,       "      ".
  ,     ,       ...     .... :Stick Out Tongue: 

   "" .       ..
.  . 
           (  !    - ,     ... - ! ).
.     . 
     ...- ,    ...      "   ".
,  ,    " ",  .
...     , ,     ...
 ,      ,    ,    " ",     .
   ,    ,   . 
...  ,   .  ,  - !     "". 
   .   .       . ,  ,   ,  ( )  ...
 !   -  ...     .  
  . 
 ,   . "  "
    "" . 
, ,       ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*YUM*,       ""   ,

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,       ""   ,


..   ""      .    - . :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,  .  ..., ,       ,   ,     ,   .
  " -  ",   -,  , . ,      ...
. 
   , --, ,     ,   ,    !  :Wink: 
        ,      ,      ...
  ?   ,       ...   , ...   ,   -  .    -  .    7-8 ...  ..
  "",     , ,    j ...    . .. " "  :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> 


  :Smilie: 



> ,      ,      ...


   ,    ,       ...



> .    7-8 ...


  ,      



> 


 :Smilie:  
    .  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,    ,       ...
> 
>   ,      
>  
>     .


! 
 ,  ,   ......  ...
     ...   -,  ,  " "...,      :Stick Out Tongue: 
,     ,  ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> ,

----------


## 1977

> 


... ...  :Wink: 



> ?


       ,      ,       :Smilie: 



> ?


...      .  :Smilie: 



> 


 :Redface: 




> ,


       !           !    ...   ,  !

----------


## gnews

> 


      ... 
 -     



> 


  :yes:

----------


## 1977

> -


 ,    .      -   -    ,  , ... .      -  ...    ,    ,   .  :Wow:     .

----------


## gnews

> -


  -    .         .
   -           .        .  ,     ,      .  :Negative:

----------


## 1977

> ,     ,      .


 ...      -       ...    -       :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> -


.  -     ,   -   .  ?        ...
 :Frown:

----------


## 1977

> 


,    - "   "  :Wow:      -    100 % -    ,   !

----------


## minavi

> ,  !


      .         -.   -!     ,  .         .

----------


## 1977

> -!


     -      -       :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> -!


     -      -       :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> -      -


 ,   ,      " "   ?  :Glasses: 
   ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> " "


   -   :Smilie:     - !

----------


## minavi

> -      -


 -  ,       .        .  ,   .

----------


## YUM

> -  ,       .        .  ,   .


(  )
-    !    ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> ,


 



> 


(     )

  ?...

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Smilie:  ,    
*gnews*, 



> 


     -,           - , .    -  ,  ,      ,  ...

----------


## YUM

> ...     ,  ...


"   ,    " (   )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minavi

> (  )
> -    !    ,


, !   ,     .     ,    .
 -    .       .       .    ,    .    -        .        ,   ,    .   .    -  .

----------


## 1977

> ,


   18  ... ...  ...  :Big Grin:    ,   ... ... "    ..."         ,    :Smilie:  



> -


    ... ,       .

----------


## gnews

> 


    .  :Wink:

----------


## id61427881

.  -  .

   ,
   :
      ,
     .
     ,
     .
 ,   .
   !

----------


## YUM

,     ,       ? 
 -   ?
   :     ,    !
     .. ?

----------

